# BUTTERNUT squash



## menumaker (Jan 29, 2013)

I love this particular squash and make it into  soup, risotto and roast it with other vegetables as an accompaniment to the fish or meat of the day but wonder if any of you guys also have a favorite recipe that I could try. Spicy or creamy, I don't mind. All suggestions appreciated thank you


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 29, 2013)

I love butternuts!

Here's a few ways I make them...

1. Cut butternuts in half lenght ways, steam or bake till tender. Scoop out the seeds. Fry some ground beef with chopped onion, indian yellow curry paste or powder, paprika and salt and pepper. Add a can of chopped tomatoes. Stuff the butternut hollows with the beef curry and top with grated cheddar and mozzarella mixed. Place under a hot grill in the oven until cheese is golden. Serve with basmati and a green salad.

2. Cut in half as above, scoop out seeds. Drizzle with garlic butter, sea salt and crushed black pepper. Bake covered with foil till tender. Serve as a side to any meat.

3. Make a soup with 2 diced butternut, 1 onion, 2 grated and peeled apples, half milk and half chicken stock. Season with salt and pepper and about 2 tsps of curry powder.

4. Make butternut fritters with 2 cups mashed cooked butternuts bound with a beaten egg, 1 tsp of baking powder and just enough flour to from a thick pancake batter. Fry spoonfuls in a bit of vegetable oil. Drain on kitchen paper and sprinkle with cinnamon sugar.


----------



## menumaker (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks Snip,
I've written that out, love them all especially the fritters


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jan 29, 2013)

Creamy butternut squash - RVANews

This is a Jamie Oliver recipe, have made it many times its lovely


----------



## Cerise (Jan 29, 2013)

I like Butternut squash stuffed w/ apples, raisins, & walnuts.
Butternut Squash Stuffed with Apples, Raisins and Walnuts

And, butternut squash-filled ravioli with brown butter & sage sauce, topped w/ crushed amaretti cookies.


----------



## menumaker (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh you clever people! Thank you again
Jamie is m'boy i have to say


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 29, 2013)

menumaker said:


> Thanks Snip,
> I've written that out, love them all especially the fritters


 
My pleasure  Shout if you want more ideas, I'm a butternut freak 

P.S If you cut them into thin slices and deep fry them, they make great crisps!


----------



## jkath (Jan 29, 2013)

I've got a good butternut recipe, a little like Snip's first one, and it can be paleo. Also, if you choose to not go with Bison, you could easily substitute beef: Butternut, Bison, and Bacon… oh my! « sockmonkeyskitchen


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 29, 2013)

Here's my stuffed butternut recipe with all the exact quantities.

*Hamburger Squash (butternuts with hamburger stuffing)* 
In honour of all my American friends on DC, I've named this Hamburger Squash 

You will need:

2 medium butternut squash
1 pound of ground beef (hamburger)
1 large onion chopped
1 tin of chopped seeded tomatoes
2 tbsps of Worcestershire Sauce
1 tsp of sweet paprika
2 tsps of indian curry powder or paste
light olive oil for frying
sea salt and ground black pepper to taste
Grated mozzarella to top (about 1-2 cups) depending on your taste.
4 tsps of softened butter.

Cut butternuts in half lenghtways. Steam for 40 mins or until tender. Scoop out the seeds and some of the flesh to make a hollow for stuffing. Place in a baking dish cut side up. Rub each half with 1 tsp of butter, season with salt and pepper.

In a large pan add light olive oil and chopped onion. Fry till soft then add curry and paprika. Brown a little. Add ground beef and fry till lightly brown, add worcestershire sauce, chopped tomatoes and season with salt and pepper. Now fill the butternut halves with ground beef and top with grated mozzarella. Lightly season with more salt and pepper. Bake for 20-30 mins at 350F and place under broiler or grill for 5 more mins till golden.
Serve with basmati or long grain white rice. Mix a pat of butter into the rice for extra flavour.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Snip's TNT Spiced Pumpkin Muffins* 
Hope you all enjoy this as much as my children do 

2 and a half cups of all purpose flour
half a cup of brown sugar
quarter cup of white sugar
3 tsps of baking powder
1 tsp of salt
1 tsp of ground cinnamon
half a tsp of baking soda
half a tsp of ground ginger
4 and a half ounces of softened butter
1 cup of mashed cooked pumpkin
5 tbsps of cultured buttermilk
2 eggs lightly beaten

Sieve all the dry ingredients into a large mixing bowl. Beat butter, pumpkin, buttermilk and eggs together well. Mix till just blended with dry ingredients. Don't over mix.

Devide mix into 12 greased muffin pans. Bake for 20 mins in a preheated oven at 390 F or until skewer inserted comes out clean. Allow to cool for 5 mins in pans and remove.

These are lovely served with honey and creamed cottage cheese or cream cheese


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Pumpkin Gnocchi for Chief * 
Just another tasty way to use up leftover Halloween pumpkins! My version of Gnocchi. TNT

1 and half pounds of pumpkin peeled and diced
1 medium potato
1 large egg beaten
1 cup of AP flour
olive oil for drizzling
salt to taste

Sauce
1/2 cup of butter (not margerine)
A handful of fresh sage leaves
Finely grated pecorino cheese and nutmeg to serve.

Preheat oven to 356F
Place pumpkin cubes on a baking tray, drizzle with olive oil. Roast 30-40 mins or till tender.
Boil potato in it's skin till soft. Remove skin when cool enough to handle.
Mash pumpkin and potato together till smooth.
Add flour and egg and a dash of salt to pumpkin mix to form a smooth and soft dough.
Roll teaspoons of mixture on a floured surface to form small balls and flatten gently with a fork.
Bring a pot of water to the boil. Add Gnocchi in batches, boil till they float to the surface. Remove with a slotted spoon and set aside and keep warm.

Melt butter in a sauce pan on high heat, add sage leaves and cook till crisp and butter is browned but not burnt. Pour over Gnocchi and serve with grated pecorino and a light dusting of nutmeg.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 29, 2013)

All of the above can be made with butternuts. I also top my cottage pie with butternut and sweet potato (flavoured as you would mash, not sweetened) instead of regular potato mash, serve butternut puree with peppered beef tenderloin (fillet) and make a butternut bake (thin slices of buttenut layered with cream and sprinkled with cinnamon sugar baked till tender and golden on top) etc.


----------

